# 200sx v6?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

The other day I saw a red 200sx v6. When was this car made and what kinda power did it make etc....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No such thing. There never was a V6 in any 200SX, and it's not a swap either, since no V6 I can think of would come even remotely close to fitting in the 200SX engine bay. Sounds like the guy found a V6 badge at Autozone and slapped it on.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well I've seen more than one of these, maybe it was a 240 sx and I was mistaken?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I did a search in yahoo and this was what I found...
http://www.geocities.com/wssnider/200sx.html

Also, from doing some more searching an 87 and 88 200sx was made with the vg30e under the hood, anyone know anymore about these cars??
more proof...
http://www.alldata.com/TSB/41/88410230.html


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh dang, proved me wrong. For some reason I was only thinking of the B14 chassis, not the old-school stuff. Good call  .


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*200 sx v6*

Yes there was a 200 sx v6 in the mid 80's...it was fair on power i guess the one i rode in felt quick concidering it had almost 200k on it...I've even read while searching for b14 200sx info that some people have swaped tt z engines into them..4 an older car i think they look pretty sharp...it would be a great sleeper project..oh yea they are rear dive too...I beleive i found it on nissan top 100 list....thats all i can offer....hope i help?


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

the 80's 200sx was actually a earlier model of the 240sx/siliva. I believe the chassis code is S12. Some rare non-us model have sr20de. Pretty cool ride.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Might be able to fit a VW VR6 engine in a 200sx. but it would be impossible to do. But they are small v6's with their 15 degree piston offset.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*since no V6 I can think of would come even remotely close to fitting in the 200SX*

I've heard a few guys contimplating about dropping a VQ30 in a B14 before, can't remember who though. In either case, it'd be a pain in the ass. That motor is big.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: since no V6 I can think of would come even remotely close to fitting in the 200SX*



KSipmann said:


> *I've heard a few guys contimplating about dropping a VQ30 in a B14 before, can't remember who though. In either case, it'd be a pain in the ass. That motor is big. *


No kidding. Even if you could make it fit, which is doubtful, it would handle like a sack of poop.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

if you COULD fit a vq30 in a b14, and all that extra weight would be in the front end, what if u just put extra weight in the rear of the car? wouldnt it handle better? or maybe a helluva lot of braces??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You still would have one heck of a heavy car, probably heavy enough to offset the extra power the VQ30DE provides. Also, the extra weight would not help handling at all - the car would have significantly more inertia, adversely affecting handling, acceleration, and braking. Also, you would have to design a suspension system capable of holding all that extra weight. This is, of course, all assuming you actually were able to fit the VQ30 under the hood, which is doubtful to begin with. Just get an SR20DE-T.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *Just get an SR20DE-T. *


okie dokie! as soon as the cash flows in


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

I dont tend to believe that would handle poorly, or that it would be too small to fit.. engine bay as some spare room, and the engine could be set in the other direction. additionally, i've seen a lot of documentation of putting V8s in MGs and triumphs.. i forsee the front wheel drive as being a problem


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, here's the issue with fitting a VQ in a Sentra: First of all, that engine is HUGE. There's a lot of junk that has to fit in there. Second, you have to custom fabricate motor mounts to hold the engine, as well as half-shafts to work with the Sentra frame. Third, the VQ weighs a lot more than a GA or SR motor. This _will_ hurt handling. Your weight distribution will be way off the 50/50 mark. If you add weight to the back, you may get more toward 50/50, but you now have a 3000lb Sentra, which is more than 300lbs more than the suspention was ever designed to handle. So, custom fabricate a suspension that can handle the increased torque and weight of the car. Next, get an ECU that can handle the VQ engine in a Sentra. Since it's never been done, it's going to take a ton of money to have one created that won't throw a CEL, and you'd be lucky to have everything work right. Next, come up with a way for it to pass emissions. Slip the guy $50 every two years and pray you don't ever have to pop your hood.

So, what are your results? A poor handling, somewhat quick, ultra-expensive Sentra that is totally illegal in every jurisdiction. I think I'll stick to the proven, good-handling, fast SR20DE-T swap as my favorite.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Greetings, I just discovered this list. On the subject of the 200SX SE V6, I am the proud owner of this one:








It's a 1988 200SX SE V6, mostly stock. 
For the 87 model year, Nissan dropped the CA18ET 200SX Turbo, only in the US market. Instead, they dropped the VG30E from the 300ZX, along with the transmission, driveline, and suspension from the Z, into the 200SX SE. They built only about 5000 SE's in 87, and another 5000 in 88. It's a rare car. I know of one which has been successfully imported to Canada. It's owned by the administrator of Club S12 . 
For total specs, and road test data from 87, along with loads of pics, check out 
my 200sx SE V6 Site 
It's the most comprehensive source on the web for SE V6 data, if I do say so myself.

Any S12 owners or enthusiasts who have not checked it out yet, 
Club S12 
was established in the spring of 2002, and is growing daily. Currently we have a forum similar to this, and we are in the process of expanding into a multifaceted web destination with how-to project pages and more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

> The other day I saw a red 200sx v6. When was this car made and what kinda power did it make etc....


yeah what tsi200sx said is good. i was gonna mention more but you should check out his site its good. 

i think the vg30e 200sx had 160hp at the flywheel didn't it? oh and most had power everything even sunroof. i havent seen any so far w/o power options....


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I have power windows, and power steering, but no power locks. The cruise control and sunroof came as a package and unfortunately the original owner of my car (who I bought it from) didn't order it. I miss the sunroof, but have had little problem with 11+ hour roadtrips w/ no cruise. It helps you stay awake.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh and the HP figure was 160 for 1987, upped to 165 for 88, I think they might have increased the compression ratio slightly, but I'm not sure what accounted for the increase.


----------

